# Targeting Mangrove SnappeM



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

2017 is turning out to be one of the best years ever for 'Targeting Mangrove Snapper.' The Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds with it's many ship wrecks, as well as ledges and pinnacles often exceeding 30 feet, offer the serious fisherman a wonderland to enjoy the best Florida has to offer. The Grounds 460 square miles is a natural for the elusive, hard to fool, mangrove snapper. In 'Targeting Mangrove Snapper' the Florida Fisherman ll fishes not only the Ground and vicinity but also the Florida Elbow and all points in between...wherever the fish are! The areas fished are so vast that another boat is seldom seen, and the catches often defy the imagination. 
Last weekend the Florida hit the dock Sunday morning with a completely limited-out, federal waters two day possession limit of 20, mangos per fisherman. Can we do it again? Join us as we find out together. 
As exciting as Florida fishing is, the interaction among real sportsmen/women, real peoples, is just as exciting. Joining us today on the Florida Fisherman is the husband wife team of Rick & Judy Mrozowicz:

Everyone has a story to tell. Rick & Judy's story will make you want to catch the next flight to Westport, Washington. The Mrozowicz family is ready and so are we...Let's Go!



If you think this little bait thief is easy to catch in 125+ feet of water, think again:

Will, first mate on the Florida, is an expert's expert. When Will talks, we listen!

Another expert, Florida Fisherman 'Regular,' Mr. Michael Dickinson shows us how it's done:

Let the fights begin:





The gags are hungry too. Mr. John Martin, Florida Fisherman ll fishing coach:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Looking good; really good!




Sun-up! All that 'catching' has made us hungry. Jersey Girl to the rescue:

This is turning into another major mangrove snapper catch:



Good to see the young enjoying the action:

Nice!


We have had squalls around us the better part of the day. It's great having a 72' long catamaran under us:

Love those big smiles:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Look how low that monster is sitting in the water. Can't help but wonder what she's carrying, where she has been, and where she is going. There is always something to see out here:

We have been in the 'endangered' red snapper the entire trip:

Mr. Dan Jackman, another expert:

Talk about an expert, Dan's partner Mr. Eddie Sumrall:

OK! Time to check in with St. Charles Missouri's Rick & Judy Mrozowicz.

This husband/wife team have been fishing together for over 20 years. At first Judy was not that interested in fishing until, "Our first vacation when he talked me into going on a party boat," the rest is history. From that time on Judy was 'hooked,' a real fisher-girl. On the Florida Fisherman ll both Rick & Judy were at home. Those big smiles are for real. They love what Florida has to offer:


And, speaking of love, up next Albacore tuna fishing out of Westport, Washington:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Rick & Judy joined five other guys and two gals on the party boat Ms. Magoo:

This 39 hour trip left out of Westport at 5 P.M. By first light a large school of tuna were "boiling'' on top of the water. The school was huge, and they were hungry. Bait of choice was free lined live sardines.
Judy reports, "it was wild, we could not even stop to eat a sandwich. The tuna were busting sardines on top of the water all around the boat. The water was boiling! On average it took 15-20 minutes to get a fish in. Once in we would put the next bait on and hope not to get a bite too quickly."
"The boat caught 2 tons of fish in 10 hours. Rick & I caught 218 albacore tuna averaging 15-30 pounds."
"There is a cannery across from the Marina. We had 150 cans of tuna sent home; we vacuum sealed and froze 150 pounds to take home." 


'Targeting Mangrove Snapper,' and limiting out, makes for an outstanding catch, but it's the people, people like Rick & Judy Mrozowicz that sets these extended overnight trips apart from all others. After all...'As exciting as Florida fishing is, the interaction among real sportsmen/women, real peoples, is just as exciting.' 
Saturday evening:

Time to ice down box #2 and head home:




What a trip! Rick & Judy are all smiles:

They are not the only ones:

This trip is one to remember:

Captain Bryon is proud to present Mr. Dan Jackman with cash for winning the grouper jack pot with a 21.5 pound beauty. Mr. Michael Dickinson took jack pot honors with a beautiful 6.1 mangrove snapper:


Check out the short, action packed, video of our trip. You won't believe the number of mangrove snapper caught:






What an honor sharing our Florida with you. My next trip will be a 44 hour snapper trip 10/6/17. The October full moon is 10/5/17 @ 2:45 P.M. We will be fishing all night long Friday immediately following the full of the moon. This is what we did on my last full moon trip:

Be sure to 'catch' my report. Better yet! Join me; I will feature you and all the fish you are going to catch in my report. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Larrikin (May 7, 2012)

As always, a great report.

Stay safe with hurricane IRMA Bob.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Mangrove nation!!!!!!!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr Harbison I hope and pray yall are all in a safe place. Keep us posted if need any thing,be safe down there..


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks!
We we got hit hard. Had some blown down trees, but no major damage.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good, you beat me to it I was fixin to ask how you guys did. What a close call.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely! I am a Florida native who has lived in Tampa my entire 75 years. I have NEVER seen anything like that before.


----------

